# Anyone deal w/ this group yet; or similar groups???



## brk120 (Mar 10, 2005)

I watch their videos, so I can practice mentally to keep my mouth shut...and just do my job; I can picture myself being caught off guard and then reacting..especially if I was already having a bad day.

What are the different names of groups (similar to copblock); there locations???

Trial of anti-cop, anti-government defendants scheduled to begin Monday in Greenfield | masslive.com


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

brk120 how about posting articles in the correct forums.
This is a New England News Article.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I give kudos to the officers for putting up with the BS for so long. These people are obnoxious and hopefully I will never have to deal with them.


----------



## brk120 (Mar 10, 2005)

My bad....I just realised I posted it under news article.... I didn't mean to screw up the flow of things. Thanx for keeping me in check


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

They're just brainwashed hippies, classic libtards, it's very easy to trip them up.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Notice they play their games in small town communities. I'd like to see them in Worcester, Springfield or Framingham. The bangers would eat them alive. They'd have that RV stripped and chopped up in minutes. Kudos to the officers for their restraint. F#$K that whole group. A bunch of chickenshit, turd stiring attention hounds that probabally have a rough time getting a date.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Retards.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Tuna said:


> Notice they play their games in small town communities. I'd like to see them in Worcester, Springfield or Framingham. The bangers would eat them alive. They'd have that RV stripped and chopped up in minutes. Kudos to the officers for their restraint. F#$K that whole group. A bunch of chickenshit, turd stiring attention hounds that probabally have a rough time getting a date.


Oh, I'm sure if the bicycle pump is working it's not that hard for them to get a date to arise.


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes, they made it to palmer......

‪Palmer, MA authorities don't want you to see this video‬‏ - YouTube

During a tax title land taking.


----------



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

Ever watch "Jimmy Justice" videos on youtube.?..harasses NYCPD


----------

